# Banana Pineapple Voigner



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

This will be the label for my newest addition.


----------



## nursejohn (May 3, 2009)

Love the label Wade. Reminds me of Hawaii.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2009)

I wish I had taken the picture!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2009)

Did you add it to the recipe folder? 
Of my there isn'e one. Can we start one?


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2009)

This is a Orchard Breezin mist kit with the abv upped on this 1!


----------



## SueMac (May 5, 2009)

Nice label, Wade! I've checked out your other labels and was curious what you'd come up with for this kitas I have it, too. You've been at this longer than I have but I had to chuckle how your labels have progressed from Evan Cellars to Wade's Wines...I go between SueMac and my last name so I can relate totally!! I think my husband prefers labels with our last name - that way he can claim partial credit! (For the beverage, thatis!!!)


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2009)

Actually it started from Wade's wines to Evans' Cellars and now Im just a symbol kind of like Prince!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 5, 2009)

Hey, Winemaker formerly known as Wade! The label looks great, pictures of the wine would be fantastic!


----------



## grapeman (May 5, 2009)

The kit Wade is talking about is the Banana Pineapple Viognier located here
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=14879


Wade, please look at it closely, that's all I am going to say since I know you want the perfect label for your Banana Pineapple Viognier .


Please don't be mad at me, I'm just looking out for you like I hope you do for me!


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2009)

Son of a Female dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Back to the drawing board or monitor! Thanks Rich although I bet youre the only 1 who would have ever noticed once it was on a bottlle!


----------



## grapeman (May 5, 2009)

I really did hate to mention it.


----------



## Wade E (May 5, 2009)

I fixed it no problem but for some reason it still posts the picture as before.


----------



## hannabarn (May 6, 2009)

Sharp eyes, Rich. It took me awhile to find it even after you pointed it out!!


----------



## Waldo (May 7, 2009)

I fixed it for ya wade....Nawwwww you don't owe me nothing buddy. But I aint gonna be around forever ya know so you gonna hafta step up to the bar boy !!!


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2009)

Okay, this is weird! After I fixed the fonts on the picture and tried to re post with the new 1 it kept posting my old 1 with the wrong spelling for some reason but I just looked at the first post (*which I did not edit</font>*) and the fonts are now right!!!!!!!!!!






Thanks though Waldo!


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2009)

Waldo said:


> I fixed it for ya wade....Nawwwww you don't owe me nothing buddy. But I aint gonna be around forever ya know so you gonna hafta step up to the bar boy !!!




AND WADE's










Anybody see a difference????????


By the way if I haven't said so yet Wade, I love the label. I would love to be there at that spot enjoying a nice Banana Pineapple Viognier!


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2009)

I did notice the Font change also but both are nice.


----------



## grapeman (May 7, 2009)

Somebody, please- somebody else tell Wade it isn't just the Font! Wade gets mad at me all the time when I point these things out and I don't like offending him! How about you Waldo - you obviously saw it!?


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2009)

Another I!!!!!!!!!!! CMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Okay before I fix it again is there anything else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2009)




----------

